# 8 lb. 8 oz. Babies Born on 08-08-08 at 8:08 am



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

Babies born 8/8/08 at 8:08; 8 pounds, 8 ounces - Yahoo! News (August 8, 2008)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a lot of 8's! Did it eat at 8?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 9, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> That's a lot of 8's! Did it eat at 8?




8 toes on each hand?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2008)

On 8/8/08 I ate a 8 oz. steak at 8:08pm....not really.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 10, 2008)

*Me too!*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Babies born 8/8/08 at 8:08; 8 pounds, 8 ounces - Yahoo! News (August 8, 2008)



My granddaughter was also born on 08/08/08 at 8 lbs and 8 oz in Annapolis MD!!!

She was born at , no not 8:08 but at 11:36am.

We are blessed now with 2 grandsons, 7 and 2 yo along with our new granddaughter!!

God Bless,

Conrad


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

cwjudyjr said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Babies born 8/8/08 at 8:08; 8 pounds, 8 ounces - Yahoo! News (August 8, 2008)
> ...



Congratulations!


----------

